# 2000 Bank 1 Oxygen Sensor



## nroakley76 (Nov 30, 2005)

I'm new here, and I've found quite a bit of helpful info just browsing the forums.

I recently purchased a 2000 model with approximately 80k miles. SES light has come on. I stopped by the neighborhood Auto Zone to have the OBD code checked. The readout indicated "no activity on the Bank 1 O-2 sensor". Is this a DIY repair, or would you recommend taking this in so that the SES light can be reset after the sensor is installed? Looking at a Haynes manual, there are no picutures or clarification on where the Bank 1 vs. Bank 2 sensors might be. Please advise. . . I'd also appreciate any guidance / tips / problems / things to watch out for if this is a Saturday morning project for me.

Auto Zone has the O.E.M. part for $83.99. Any better deals you know of?

Thanks.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

Bank 1 is the rear bank O2 sensor. If your car is Fed spec, you will only have one Bank 1 sensor, but if it is Cali spec you will have 2. The code should tell ya which one it is (if you have two).

You should be able to DIY.... sensor locations can be found here: 

http://maxima.theowensfamily.com/tsb/NTB02-051a.pdf

As far as I know, you can have the dealership udate your ECU after the O2 replacement if you want, but people who have not done it have yet to notice any adverse effects of not having the ECU updated. Note, this is not a reset, but merely a software update. 

Other places to compare prices of the O2 sensor: 

Nissan dealerships
www.rockauto.com
Dave Burnette at South Point Nissan in TX, phone 1-888-254-6060 (Dave supplies many Maxima owners with OEM parts and technical info as well, might be worth your while just talking to him)


----------



## nroakley76 (Nov 30, 2005)

Will a dealer typically charge to update the ECU? The Auto Zone guy indicated it was Fed spec., so it should only be one sensor.

Will the SES light go out automatically after the sensor is installed?


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

nroakley76 said:


> Will a dealer typically charge to update the ECU?


I believe they will. 



nroakley76 said:


> Will the SES light go out automatically after the sensor is installed?


It should, if not after reconnecting your battery, then after a certain amount of driving.


----------



## liquidsnakeli (Dec 9, 2005)

nroakley76 said:


> I'm new here, and I've found quite a bit of helpful info just browsing the forums.
> 
> I recently purchased a 2000 model with approximately 80k miles. SES light has come on. I stopped by the neighborhood Auto Zone to have the OBD code checked. The readout indicated "no activity on the Bank 1 O-2 sensor". Is this a DIY repair, or would you recommend taking this in so that the SES light can be reset after the sensor is installed? Looking at a Haynes manual, there are no picutures or clarification on where the Bank 1 vs. Bank 2 sensors might be. Please advise. . . I'd also appreciate any guidance / tips / problems / things to watch out for if this is a Saturday morning project for me.
> 
> ...


what was the error code? i got a P0420 same year maxima around same mileage.


----------

